# Photos: WKC Muay Thai Championships 12-05-2009 Primm, Nevada USA



## ultravista (Dec 7, 2009)

Photos from the December 05 Muay Thai Championship Fights in Primm, Nevada USA.

Gallery
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=52315

Bouts
- Fight 01 Sean Disnay vs. Shane Oblonsky
- Fight 02 Christina Riddering vs. Roxy Richardson
- Fight 03 Joey Pagliuso vs. Scotty Leffler
- Fight 04 Bryce Krause vs. Chaz Mulkey
- Fight 05 Manson Gibson vs. Shawn Yarborough
- Fight 06 James Cook vs. Malaipet
- Fight 07 Kunitaka Fujiwara vs. Romie Adanza
- Fight 08 Chike Lindsay vs. Kevin Ross
- Fight 09 Robert Zatarain vs. Rajesh Narine
- Fight 10 Shelia Telliard vs. Tandi Scheaffer
- Fight 11 Beto Rodriguez vs. Artem Sharoshkin
- Fight 12 Melanie Edwards vs. Genesis Bravo
- Fight 13 Michelle Percival vs. Kristin Shepard
- Fight 14 Casey Parlett vs. Soroyan Corona

Visit the website for all of the fight photos; samples are below.







































Thanks for looking!


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 8, 2009)

*I LOVE THEM.*
Boy, I miss martial arts.


----------



## ultravista (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2009)

Great shots.  I especially like #5.

What's the deal with the arm tassels that some of them have tied above their biceps?  Is that just for decoration?  Tradition?


----------



## ultravista (Dec 8, 2009)

This was my first fight with the D3, what an awesome body!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 9, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Great shots. I especially like #5.
> 
> What's the deal with the arm tassels that some of them have tied above their biceps? Is that just for decoration? Tradition?


 
it's a ranking. think karate belts. 


that superman punch is an awesome shot. you really got him off the ground. nice shots!


----------



## ultravista (Dec 9, 2009)

The head and arm bands are for good luck.


----------



## kajiki (Dec 10, 2009)

when you set the white balance for these......do you read off a sample in the ring or what?


----------



## ultravista (Dec 10, 2009)

I set WB to 3030K or somewhere in the ballpark. I think these are @ 2950K. Are you say it's off?


----------



## kajiki (Dec 10, 2009)

ultravista said:


> I set WB to 3030K or somewhere in the ballpark. I think these are @ 2950K. Are you say it's off?


 
not at all.....it seems bang on to me.

You know the lighting for this venue or you carry a colormeter or what?

Just I didn't have the faintest clue for the K-1 I shot and left it on Auto, the lights *looked* like incandescent but you just can't tell sometimes.


----------



## ultravista (Dec 10, 2009)

I shoot RAW, and have shot RAW since completely screwing up a fight in AUTO WB. It was somewhere in the 4500K range and in .jpg.

RAW is the only way to go, regardless if it adds a few seconds or two to each post-processed image. I would rather have the latitude of post-production correction that the time saved.

I shoot most boxing and MMA at 2850 to 3030K.


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Pugs (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome!  4 and 8 are my faves.  Great exposure, great moments caught.  You and SnapLocally have a serious flair for fight photography.  Many kudos!


----------



## ultravista (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Pugs!


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 22, 2009)

great captures, some are a bit blown out but the action in the shots basically completely distract from that


----------



## ultravista (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

The flying knee by Adanza (Pic 4) is an unreal shot.  I love it.

I wish I could take photos like this.

I think in Shorikshin's jumping punch he is just a little over exposed.  Can it not be corrected?

Man I love Muay Thai!!!


----------



## ultravista (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Grado!


----------

